# Supermarkets



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wondering what the major supermarket players are in Cyprus and generally who tends to be cheapest when doing big shops?

I am going to be looking at doing a big shop every week or two, rather than a bunch of smaller shopping trips.

What is my "Tesco" or "Asda" equivilent here?

Zach


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For good prices Smart are great. There is a new big one on Mesogi road where E&S used to be. 
For a very pleasant shopping experience Alpha Mega (just at the bottom of the road for you and me) is really good with very wide choice of goods.

Veronica


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I just want cost-effective. i.e. I want Tesco's, not Waitrose


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Smart is cost effective


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a new thing but just noticed the new alphamega in limassol offers a delivery service 

The bakery is amazing. If you like croutons.

Alphamega Marina Online Store Bakery


Edit: I think the delivery is only for marina residents


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Smart is cost effective


There is Lidl also even if I only use it to buy butter when all others are expensive


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I just want cost-effective. i.e. I want Tesco's, not Waitrose


And Papantonius is also good, at leat the one we have in Pissouri


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> And Papantonius is also good, at leat the one we have in Pissouri


I'll second that 

Using the Expat Forum 'app'


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually none of the supermarkets mentioned are expensive compared to a few years ago. Shops like Smart and Spiro have forced the big supermarkets to bring their prices down although they don't have the fresh foods. 
If you want to the best prices Smart is definitely ahead of the rest and the new one on Mesogi avenue is amazing. Lower down on Mesogi avenue there is a fruit shop which we went into for the first time a couple of weeks ago and when I came to pay I thought the woman had made a mistake. Its so cheap, even cheaper than the garden of Eden and the staff are really friendly.

Of course there are shops like butcherboy with their amazing deli section (oh those wonderful cheeses) and other nice deli shops if you want to treat yourself but on the whole you can live much more cheaply than a few years ago.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

It seems to pay to shop around here, more than in the Uk, assuming you have the time to do so. We use Alpha Mega, Butcher Boy, Lidl and Cycleband for various things. Today for example will be going to Lidl for ice cream, butter, rolls and Jaffa cakes. (Omg how unhealthy are we?!)
Everything considered, we eat better quality for less money here than in the Uk.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

H&S said:


> It seems to pay to shop around here, more than in the Uk, assuming you have the time to do so. We use Alpha Mega, Butcher Boy, Lidl and Cycleband for various things. Today for example will be going to Lidl for ice cream, butter, rolls and Jaffa cakes. (Omg how unhealthy are we?!)
> Everything considered, we eat better quality for less money here than in the Uk.


Yes we shop around as well, and like you use Lidl for butter and their cream is really cheap and yummy
I forgot about Cycleband, that is another one which is cheap but limited range so we get some things there.

Zach just take some time to look around. You'll enjoy shopping around and getting to know where to buy certain things.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah I don't mind if I have to go to a couple of places to get the best deal. Sounds like Lidl's and Smart are a good combo for me.

On the subject of shopping, i've been looking around and can only seem to find "Orange" flavored Lucozade. Has anyone seen the "Original" one anywhere?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I prefer to shop around taking advantage of bargains as they arise. Alphamega does stock Tesco products and is a pleasant shopping experience. Papantoniou are good for their offers, even though buy one get one free often doesn't literally mean that, but I am disappointed with their fruit and veg section and so prefer to use the various individual shops depending on where I happen to be. Lidl is good and I also pop into Carrefour for some of their own brand goods. I was recently introduced to Cycloband by some other members of this forum and at last have found ham that I enjoy eating. I don't go into butchers, but I do have a look in other small shops as they are sometimes cheaper and have products not normally stocked in the supermarkets. I have just returned from Papantoniou and spent €20.08 - a saving of €9.02 on their usual prices, so yes, it is possible to make savings by shopping around. If you don't get supermarket brochures delivered to your house, you can check them on-line.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Is there any way to sign up for the brochures to be delivered or is that just a random thing?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

My view on supermarket (Best to worst):

Alphamega - tidiest, best store with most helpful staff. Big Tesco promotion products which makes me wonder if Tesco are sniffing the business. Butcher, Deli and fish counters extremely helpful with suggestions and cutting exactly what you need. Fruit and vegetables are usually superb. Popular items have competitive prices but others may be priced higher. Excellent very cheap cafe.

Lidl - Have some superb products and promotions although many items are tactically priced and not as cheap as many ex-pats would like to think. Difficult to do all regular shopping as their range is much smaller and also items come and go. Recommended: Potato salad with creme fraiche, Russian salad, low fat mature cheddar, all cleaning materials (which get consistently high consumer report ratings in the UK), imported beer, very cheap vodka. I tend not to use for vegetables and fruit as much are Greek imports. Local is best.

Carrefour - Just going through a revamp and looking far less tired. Carry good promotions with a promotions isle as you enter (contrary to all supermarket psychology!) and a very wide range of products. Veg and fruit area has much improved in quality and layout. Butcher, deli and fish are good. Staff are friendly but you will have to make the first move usually. Good range of home and garden and electrical items. Occasional clothes bargains. Cafe is mediocre.

Papantonio - bottom end supermarket with poor layout, usually untidy and scruffy. The most unhelpful staff imaginable. Many promotions but beware the cheap prices of specially bought in cheap products such promoted wines which are usually dreadful Spanish effluent. Wide range of branded products.

Others: Smart as mentioned by Veronica, Pop Life have a new store on the Polis Rd, Cycle Band but these stores have a very limited range. Bargains can be had but you need to want to go traipsing around them all to find them.

My conclusion for regular shopping:
Best shopping experience: Alphamega
Best compromise: Carrefour and Lidl which is almost opposite.

I've no doubt not everyone will agree.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Do not be fooled by promotional prices in Cyprus. Unlike the UK it does not appear to be illegal to make false claims on the original prices. Check the bottom line on everything!!

One good thing is that the main supermarkets all have their promotional brochures online.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I absolutely agree with Pete about Papantonios. Very unfriendly staff, scruffy badly laid out, terrible smell around the butchery sections especially in the big one in town and the one in Chloraka. I stay out of them now.
Also for me Alpha Mega is top of the list for a pleasant shopping experience without being ripped off.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I also think your location has an influence on where you shop eg we know a family who lives in Sea Caves and they only get as far as Philippos in Coral Bay! Your personal budget, food choices and lifestyle are also other factors to take into account. Some British Expats prefer to buy their bacon, sausages etc from UK Direct, whereas these items are for sale all over now (I prefer the locally produced goods).


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Brochures*



zach21uk said:


> Is there any way to sign up for the brochures to be delivered or is that just a random thing?


I think it is just random depending on where you live. I am lucky in that we are in an area where I have to keep emptying the communal letter box or there isn't space for the postman to put mail!

As well as supermarkets other shops such as Superhome Centre and Ikea also have websites that show current offers and in some cases you can place an order on-line (I haven't done this).

I am also signed up to various 'deals' which are usually offers at various restaurants and beauty salons but some have a wider list of products! Cyprus Daily Deals and Skroutz and Daily Deals are three I have used. They all have pages in English.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks. 

Are the supermarkets going to be open tomorrow? Everyone is saying that everything will be shut tomorrow :/


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are the supermarkets going to be open tomorrow? Everyone is saying that everything will be shut tomorrow :/


Even if everything else is shut Kiosks will be open and so will bakeries. No need to starve


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Yeah I don't mind if I have to go to a couple of places to get the best deal. Sounds like Lidl's and Smart are a good combo for me.
> 
> On the subject of shopping, i've been looking around and can only seem to find "Orange" flavored Lucozade. Has anyone seen the "Original" one anywhere?


Most larger Kiosks should have...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are the supermarkets going to be open tomorrow? Everyone is saying that everything will be shut tomorrow :/


Paps in Chloraka is open today, so I assume others would be as well.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Even if everything else is shut Kiosks will be open and so will bakeries. No need to starve


Pap*s in Pissouri is business as usual


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Veronica said:


> For good prices Smart are great. There is a new big one on Mesogi road where E&S used to be.
> For a very pleasant shopping experience Alpha Mega (just at the bottom of the road for you and me) is really good with very wide choice of goods.
> 
> Veronica


Veronica - I tried to find the SMART today, I got the address from their website, but after 10 minutes driving around, I couldn't find it. All I could find is a Lidl's slightly down the road from where Smart should have been. Can you help me find SMART please? 

I found AlphaMega without a problem, but it was closed of course. Hopefully it'll work tomorrow because I need stuff!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The older smaller Smart is right behind AlphaMega. The new one is further up the Polis Road past Lidl's as are Cycle Band and Pop Life.

There may be maps on their websites but really they are very easy to find.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I was trying to find this one: SMART Mesogi (Pafos) - Smart Discount Shops

I drove up and down Mesogis Avenue and I couldn't find it :/


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> I was trying to find this one: SMART Mesogi (Pafos) - Smart Discount Shops
> 
> I drove up and down Mesogis Avenue and I couldn't find it :/


I don't know how you could miss it decked out in the bright orange and blue. It's right on the Polis Road at the beginning of Mesogis, left hand side going towards Polis, a large frontage on the corner.

It looks just like the picture on their website but with different cars.

Pete


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I tried to find the SMART today, I got the address from their website, but after 10 minutes driving around, I couldn't find it. All I could find is a Lidl's slightly down the road from where Smart should have been. Can you help me find SMART please? 

Hi zach

If you spotted the Sports Direct store then Smart is nearly opposite to this. There is also a petrol garage you can look out for which is next door to Smart, although i forget the name of it.

Hope this helps 

Racheal


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I still miss Tesco, being able to get everything under one roof, don't like the going to different shops for different things!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

debs21 said:


> I still miss Tesco, being able to get everything under one roof, don't like the going to different shops for different things!


I am surprised at your comment.

You might _choose_ to go to different stores but you can get all your shopping under one roof at Carrefour, Alphamega or Pap's just as in Tesco, Sainsbury's, Waitrose or Morrison's.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

rac1 said:


> If you spotted the Sports Direct store then Smart is nearly opposite to this. There is also a petrol garage you can look out for which is next door to Smart, although i forget the name of it.


Could you pinpoint on a Google Map roughly where it is along the road just so I dont end up driving around aimlessly again?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't believe you managed to drive from Serbia !!

By the way you weren't driving around aimlessly. You were looking for Smart.

I'm not sure what use a map will be after all the description of where it is, a picture on their website and the knowledge that their signs and flags are bright orange and blue.

Take a taxi !!!

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I can't believe you managed to drive from Serbia !!


GPS is a wonderful thing. Its not always 100% accurate, but thus far, things have generally been where they should be. I got to Lidls just fine, but it was closed. Same for AlphaMega. 

According to my GPS however, Mesogis Avenue 79 is here:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Λ...2!3m1!1s0x14e7060635c29fe9:0x3397755057b2b509

I drove up the road a significant way, perhaps 1km-1.5km, but I did not see Smart on either site.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Zach, Smart is just 2 turnings further up the road on the corner. Your GPS is indicating the old Smart which had a fire. Interestingly enough Google shows a picture of the E&S Supermarket which is now the Smart store.

Generally, if you check adverts, most companies will describe where they are located e.g. Behind Alphamega or opposite The Queen Vic Pub. Actual addresses may exist but are unreliable. My village has one postcode for the entire village and my home does not have an official address!

It's a pity you didn't choose to invest your time in driving a little further and looking around. You should have seen Smart but also learned what other places are around the area. That's how most of us have learned and I'm sure you will too, in time.

Mind you, even if you had found Smart it would have been shut as per the advice given on today being an important religious holiday.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK thanks for the info. Today was "unpacking" day so I wasn't in my usual mood for exploratory driving. I wanted to get to the store and get my shopping done.

Hopefully everything will be open tomorrow (Saturday).

I'll probably do my exploratory driving next week once I've relaxed for the weekend.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I am surprised at your comment.
> 
> You might _choose_ to go to different stores but you can get all your shopping under one roof at Carrefour, Alphamega or Pap's just as in Tesco, Sainsbury's, Waitrose or Morrison's.
> 
> Pete


No you cant. I used to get clothing, shoes, perfume, electricals, bedding oh and food in one shop i.e Tesco..nothing like that here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

debs21 said:


> No you cant. I used to get clothing, shoes, perfume, electricals, bedding oh and food in one shop i.e Tesco..nothing like that here.


You didn't mention non-food items but in any case Carrefour stocks all those items except real perfumes which seem to have to come from a pharmacy. 

You may not like all the products they have but nor might you in Tesco.

To say there is nothing like that here is not really accurate.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Talagirl said:


> I also think your location has an influence on where you shop eg we know a family who lives in Sea Caves and they only get as far as Philippos in Coral Bay! Your personal budget, food choices and lifestyle are also other factors to take into account. Some British Expats prefer to buy their bacon, sausages etc from UK Direct, whereas these items are for sale all over now (I prefer the locally produced goods).


Thankfully, we have a well stocked, clean and friendly supermarket on the B6 just opposite the highway turning at Mandria. 

The fruit and veg is superb as the owner,the Mandria Mukhta, also owns the poly tunnels which supply the supermarket with its own fruit and veg, the strawberries have been wonderful and plentiful this year.

It also has independent fish and meat counters.

A bonus for me since I don't have to trail into Paphos except when necessary.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well then we will need to agree to disagree. Carrefour clothes, limited , perfumes from pharmacy? not sure what you mean, but overall for value, availabity and choice then I still say nothing to compare. True you/I may not like all the products in Tesco but there is a choice and not paying over the odds. Don't get me wrong, this is the way it is done here..like U.K used to be travelling from Deli to a bakery to a butcher to a clothes store etc and so I accept it, however def not the same and miss it big time!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

debs21 said:


> Well then we will need to agree to disagree. Carrefour clothes, limited , perfumes from pharmacy? not sure what you mean, but overall for value, availabity and choice then I still say nothing to compare. True you/I may not like all the products in Tesco but there is a choice and not paying over the odds. Don't get me wrong, this is the way it is done here..like U.K used to be travelling from Deli to a bakery to a butcher to a clothes store etc and so I accept it, however def not the same and miss it big time!


Yes we will disagree. Mainly because I commented on your original post and each time you've posted since then you re-qualified what you meant to say!!!

Why aren't you sure what I meant about perfumes? Try sourcing, say Chanel No. 5. Where might you find it? Answer: a pharmacy.

Pete


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

A pharmacy what here? O.k This is getting nowhere. I dislike being patronised . end of.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I checked out Lidls, AlphaMega and Smart today. AlphaMega is my favorite by far. I didn't like Smart at all. No refrigerated or frozen foods at all at smart.

AlphaMega seems to be the most similar to say, Tescos, and lots of actual Tescos products too. I signed up for a points card as I think I'll be shopping there henceforth, with occasional visits to Lidls.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If anyone else has a problem with understanding pharmacies in Cyprus or has never seen one, please let me know. I'll be happy to explain.

Pete


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes this is the only way to do it, find out your own oersonal preferences. Alpha Mega are good but can be pricey, especially some of their Tesco stuff but by the time you have driven around other places you may as well pay extra. We end to get basics in Lidl, garden of eden for cheese then the wonderful Muktars place at mandria for fresh produce and meat..again it is personal choice.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> If anyone else has a problem with understanding pharmacies in Cyprus or has never seen one, please let me know. I'll be happy to explain.
> 
> Pete


Fantastic sarcasm as well! Pharmacy..like a chemist ?:cheer2: the prices pharmacies/chemists charge for perfumes are a joke..hence buy from or while in the U.k.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

debs21 said:


> Fantastic sarcasm as well! Pharmacy..like a chemist ?:cheer2: the prices pharmacies/chemists charge for perfumes are a joke..hence buy from or while in the U.k.


Glad you appreciate it.

Chemist? Yes exactly that. Have you never seen one?

Ah I see you edited the post. The discussion was about where you would buy perfume not how much it costs, whether it is too expensive. That's irrelevant.

Quite difficult to discuss with someone that changes what they are talking about on each post.

What happened to "end of"? 

Pete


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Yes exactly that. Have you never seen one?
> 
> Pete


I have seen quite a few and hellishly expensive which is the point I am trying to get across. They are great for medicine you can sometimes not usually get over the counter and sometimes cheaper than with a prescription. Perfumes etc...pricey but it is here!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

debs21 said:


> I have seen quite a few and hellishly expensive which is the point I am trying to get across. /QUOTE]
> 
> No it wasn't. Reread what you wrote and not what you might have been thinking.
> 
> Pete


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Glad you appreciate it.
> 
> Chemist? Yes exactly that. Have you never seen one?
> 
> ...


Good point..something you miss. O.k. I would not buy perfume here the pharmacies/chemists are too over priced and neither would I buy anywhere else such as beautyline etc. I buy when back home or ask someone to bring out with them as online postage is of course expensive for such an item. Back to original post/point I miss being able to shop for most things under one roof/ one shop. I edited the post just to make it clearer. What happened to end of? as I say..good question!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> Good point..something you miss. O.k. I would not buy perfume here the pharmacies/chemists are too over priced and neither would I buy anywhere else such as beautyline etc. I buy when back home or ask someone to bring out with them as online postage is of course expensive for such an item. Back to original post/point I miss being able to shop for most things under one roof/ one shop. I edited the post just to make it clearer. What happened to end of? as I say..good question!


It seem to be popular to close threads, so close this. Or it depends who writes the posts


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Now now children play nicely please
I lose my internet connection for 18 hours and come back to a battle zone.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Tolerance and understanding and a sense of humour have all been key attributes of enjoying this forum. Some of the usual suspects can be guilty of pedantry, but by and large we have all rubbed along together - exchanging information (normally well-considered and accurate) and views that help and advise others. But whether it is the hot weather, or the "keyboard warrior syndrome", or Veronica's disgraceful absence from moderation ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There's no requirement for us to all agree everything and that is the basis for debate and discussion and decent wars.

That's what Debs & I have been doing. The difference is that neither of us reverted to bad language or accusing the other of lies. That may be why the thread was not closed as was another.

Veronica does a fine job especially when she's not here. But why does she wind people up by sending them to Smart on days when they are shut?

[URL="







[/URL]

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh ... that Veronica


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> There's no requirement for us to all agree everything and that is the basis for debate and discussion and decent wars.
> 
> That's what Debs & I have been doing. The difference is that neither of us reverted to bad language or accusing the other of lies. That may be why the thread was not closed as was another.
> 
> ...


Cheers Pete! we were having an amusing exchange of views and opinions weren't we!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> .
> 
> Veronica does a fine job especially when she's not here. But why does she wind people up by sending them to Smart on days when they are shut?
> 
> ...


I told him the supermarkets would probably by shut but bakeries and kiosks should be open. I can't help it if some people think smart is a kiosk


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hahahahahahaa


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

When we lived in the UK and moved house (which was about once every 12-18 months) I always drove round the nearest city on a Sunday when the shops were closed to get used to the various one way systems and restrictions in preparation for when I had to drive to work during the rush hour on a weekday.

I enjoy topics such as this as I have already found two more shops to investigate. It's amazing how many shops there are on the main road out of Paphos - Mesogi - Mesa Chorio, a favourite being the Euro Shop.

Agree with all the posts that AlphaMega is a lovely shop and the only stress I have shopping is when I get home and have to put it all away!


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

debs21 said:


> Good point..something you miss. O.k. I would not buy perfume here the pharmacies/chemists are too over priced and neither would I buy anywhere else such as beautyline etc. I buy when back home or ask someone to bring out with them as online postage is of course expensive for such an item. Back to original post/point I miss being able to shop for most things under one roof/ one shop. I edited the post just to make it clearer. What happened to end of? as I say..good question!



Just to say I went into Beautyline in the Kings Mall recently and they had my "very expensive in the UK perfume" on offer and at a very good price - so it can't be said that they are always overpriced.

Favourite supermarkets - cycleband, garden of eden.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

It seems that one of my preferred shops for fresh veg, the Fruit & Veg market across from Alpha bank on Ellados Road has not been mentioned, or if it has I've missed it. Possibly because it may not be classed as a fully fledged supermarket.

I also note Butcher Boy has been mentioned but not the Kolios Butchery, any particular view on this? Both are I think expensive, when compared to say Papantoniou, but I like the service and the produce at Kolios.

Rema (or it could be Richard)


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I think this topic also depends on where you live in proximity to these shops, how often you frequent certain ones etc and therefore which become your 'favourites'. Service also contributes to peoples opinions of certain shops too. I agree both the butchers mentioned can be pricey.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Rema said:


> It seems that one of my preferred shops for fresh veg, the Fruit & Veg market across from Alpha bank on Ellados Road has not been mentioned, or if it has I've missed it. Possibly because it may not be classed as a fully fledged supermarket.
> 
> I also note Butcher Boy has been mentioned but not the Kolios Butchery, any particular view on this? Both are I think expensive, when compared to say Papantoniou, but I like the service and the produce at Kolios.
> 
> Rema (or it could be Richard)


I think you are referring to Garden of Eden which is a very impressive new place.

I agree about Kolios service and produce and we use them occasionally for a special treat but their prices exclude normal shopping.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We use Kolios when we are on hols but must admit I hadn't heard of half the shops mentioned. We will be checking some of them out in Sept. We don't usually bother looking at prices much, not really worth the trouble for a 3 week holiday but as you kind ex pats have already done the leg work it would be rude not to ;-)
Sharon


----------

